# Are there good internet plant sellers for GRR plants?



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm one of those lazy guys with bad knees that does NOT like to wander around nurseries looking for plants for my GRR. What I'd like to do is be able to sit at home, peruse the internet nurseries, search for the plants I'm interested in, and buy em. Is there any outfit that specializes in internet sales of the dwarf varieties and ground covers we tend to use?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dunno Mike, do you know anybody in San Diego that has a web site with a link on "where to buy plants"?










* http://www.elmassian.com/trai...inmenu-119*

Not an all-inclusive list, but might be helpful.

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 25 Oct 2011 11:14 PM 
I'm one of those lazy guys with bad knees that does NOT like to wander around nurseries looking for plants for my GRR. What I'd like to do is be able to sit at home, peruse the internet nurseries, search for the plants I'm interested in, and buy em. Is there any outfit that specializes in internet sales of the dwarf varieties and ground covers we tend to use? 

Mini Forest by Sky.

Sky MiniForest


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks...I've been all over the MiniForest site...good stuff. Have you ever bought from them? How do they ship plants...in dirt or without dirt? From my research, I'm beginning to understand that nurseries are not big on internet sales.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike 
Try this place i have used them,they send plants in pots. Had some hurt by ups and they replaced 
NatureHills.com 
richard


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Have not bought from MiniForest. When I first started, I bought most of my plants from Don Herzog of Miniature Plant Kingdom in Sebestapol, which is no longer around. We also have some local vendors for miniature plants, such as M&M Nursery, that IIRC, advertise in GR Magazine, but may not ship.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Mike

I did a spring buy from "small plants for big trains"

http://www.smallplants4bigtrains.com/

one of the 3 or so nurseries that were at York last March. I bought many plants at the show, also.

Plants showed up all OK, tho watch the size description of any plants you buy--they can be mighty small!

And in fact one of the trees I got from them at York had died, and they replaced it for free when I mentioned it.

Good luck

Jerry


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Found some more...


http://www.johnsminiatureroses.com/Johns Miniature Roses


Stepables 

Tiny Treasures 

Two Green Thumbs


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

And the best place I found for GRR plant info...was Garden Railways


----------

